# Lane Keister on Ephesians 4:30



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2008)

I recommend listening to this sermon by Rev. Lane Keister (Greenbaggins) on not grieving the Holy Spirit:

SermonAudio.com - Do Not Grieve the Holy Spirit

Having never listened to Lane before, it is good to put a voice to a name. Moreover, his preaching is concise, doctrinally sound and practically useful.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words, Daniel. May God be praised you found the sermon edifying.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Daniel. May God be praised you found the sermon edifying.



Keep up the good work. I liked your treatment of the sealing of the Spirit.


----------

